# Books on Mahler



## imslp (Feb 12, 2017)

I'm taking a class next semester called "Gustav Mahler and turn of the century Vienna". I want to take it because I enjoy music history but I still don't know much at all about Mahler, nor have I listened to very many of his works in their entirety.

Anyway, I thought it would be a good idea to read a biography or some kind of book about Mahler this summer to prepare for the class. Any recommendations?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

This one helped me very well:

https://www.amazon.com/Gustav-Mahle...&qid=1492610440&sr=1-5&keywords=Gustav+Mahler


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

This is worth a look (you can get a second hand copy for as little as 66p!).

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Why-Mahler...8&sr=1-1-fkmr0&keywords=Why+Mahler+Norman+leb


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

Mahler by Jonathan Carr
The Life of Mahler by Peter Franklin
Mahler Remembered by Norman Lebrecht

I found all three very good reading.


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

This one was pretty good.

https://www.amazon.com/Mahler-Life-Music-Naxos-Books/dp/1402207581


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

The collected Mahler symphony program notes by Michael Steinberg (in his Oxford University Press collection "The Symphony") contain a wealth of information -- not only about the music, but about his life. Interesting and accessible, and includes good write-ups about a lot of other music, too.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

I've only read *Gustav Mahler* by Kurt Blaukopf. He has two additional which I've not read--*Mahler: His Life, Work, and World*; *Mahler: A Documentary Study*.

At a later date, you may become interested in the extensive and costlier Mahler writings (4 volumes) of Henry-Louis de La Grange. Cheers! :tiphat:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Henry-Louis_de_La_Grange


----------

